# Mise a jour iPhoto dans AppStore alors que sous Lion



## magicbird (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir.

pb sur nouvel iMac Lion, mis a jour avec sauvegarde Time Machine.
Info : sur l'ancien avait ete achete iPhoto11 via App Store.


Du coup le nouveau iMac demande mot de passe iTunes pour maj iPhoto11 alors que celui est natif dans Lion.


Merci de votre aide


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Novembre 2011)

Je pense que tu veux parler du "MacAppleStore"
Et que vient faire itunes dans une mise à jour sur le M.A.S. ?


----------



## magicbird (12 Novembre 2011)

Surement mal exprime, mais qd j'ai achete la maj iPhoto 11, j'ai utilise mon compte iTunes pour payer, du coup dans l'ancien iMac a chaque maj iPhoto je devais sairsir mon pwd. (pourquoi pas, meme c tres lourd)Mais dans le nouveau iMac / Lion j'ai encore un update via MacAppStrore


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Novembre 2011)

Toute mise à jour (dans le M.A.S. ou dans l'AppleStore) est gratuite.
Dans les deux cas il te sera demandé à chaque fois de saisir ton ID Apple.
Si une mise à jour (pour quelques modifs que ce soient) a eu lieu, elle te sera proposée: Fais cette mise à jour et dis nous si elle t'est re-proposée à nouveau.


----------

